# الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))



## ramyghobrial (21 أكتوبر 2006)

(ارجو تستحملو ان الموضوع طويل لكن فعلا مفيد جدا ودسم)

*الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح* 








*لا يستطيع أحد أن يغلق قلبه.. ولا يملك أحد أن يصادر حقه في الحب.. وفي المقابل لا يمكن أن نحصل على وعود مؤكدة بالسعادة في هذا الحب، الاحتمالات التي نخافها والمفاجآت غير السارة، والأحلام غير الممكنة هي التي تحول إحساسنا بالحب إلى النقيض، وتجعلنا ندور في دوامة هائلة من الخوف.*



*فماذا نفعل إذا استيقظت هذه المخاوف في صدورنا؟ وكيف نخرج من المتاهة إذا تساقطت أوراق شجرة الحب ورقة وراء أخرى؟ *

*البعض يهرب مخلفاً وراءه كل شيء! والبعض الآخر يبالغ في تصوير الأزمة، ويرفع درجات استعداده القصوى معتقداً انه في حرب، ورافضاً أي حلول وسط، إنه يريد ما يحلم به، ولا يقبل التنازل أو حتى التفاوض. والبعض الثالث لدية المهارة والذكاء ما يجعله في مناورة دائمة مع التحديات التي تكاد تعصف بأحلامه الجميلة.*

*والان سوف نناقش بعض الاشياء *

*اولا كيف تختار شريك الحياة*

*كيف نختار شريك الحياة؟! ذلك السؤال البسيط والذي يجاب عنه في عالم الواقع يوميًا مئات بل آلاف المرات، ولكن مع بساطته تجد الكثيرين لا يستطيعون الإجابة عنه سواء عالم النظرية أو عالم التطبيق. *

*وقبل أن نجيب عن هذا السؤال فإننا سنطرح سؤالا آخر يتعجب الناس عندما يوجه إليهم وهو .. لماذا تتزوج؟!… عندما نسأل أحدهم هذا السؤال ينظر إليك مندهشًا من السؤال ثم يجيب في معظم الأحيان إجابات غير مفهومة مثل … كما يتزوج الناس أو ، ولماذا يتزوج الناس؟… وهكذا يظل السؤال بلا إجابة واضحة في ذهن من يقدم على الزواج في حين أن الإجابة مهمة جدًا في كيفية الاختيار.. لأنني عندما أقوم بالاختيار لشريكي، في مهمة واضحة بالنسبة لي وهدف أسعى للوصول إليه لا بد وأن هذا الاختيار سيتأثر ويتغير تبعًا للمهمة والهدف بل ودرجة وضوحهما في ذهني. *

*فهل أنا أتزوج للحصول على المتعة.. أم أتزوج لتكوين أسرة .. أم أتزوج لتكوين عزوة أولاد كثيرين أفتخر بهم .. أم أتزوج طاعة لله .. أم أتزوج إعمارًا للأرض؛ لتحقيق مراد الله في خلافة الإنسان… أم أتزوج من أجل كل هذا، ولكن في إطار صورة متكاملة تكون طاعة الله وتحقيق مراده هي الهدف الأسمى وتأتي رغبتي في الاستمتاع والأنس سواء بالزوجة أو الأولاد كروافد لهذا الهدف.. كل تلك صور مختلفة لإجابات متعددة… ومن هنا تختلف الرؤى في كيفية الاختيار.. إذا لم يكن هناك أي وضوح حتى للزواج من أجل المتعة.. خاصة وأنه في إطار رؤيتي للهدف من الزواج ستختلف رؤيتي لأداء كل طرف في هذه الشراكة للدور المطلوب منه حيث يختلف الدور باختلاف الهدف من الزواج أصلا.*





*اختيار العقل أم العاطفة*


*قبل أن أسأل نفسي كيف أختار… أسأل نفسي لماذا أتزوج؟…. وما هو الدور الذي سأقوم به؟ وبالتالي ما هو الدور المطلوب من شريك حياتي؟… هنا يصبح الانتقال للسؤال عن كيفية الاختيار انتقالا منطقيًا وطبيعيًا ومعه يبرز أول سؤال… هل اختار بالعقل أم بالعاطفة؟ وفي أحيان أخرى يصاغ السؤال بشكل آخر: هل أتزوج زواجًا كلاسيكيًا يقوم على اختيار الأهل بمقومات العقل أم أتزوج باختياري وذلك عن طريق ارتباط عاطفي؟ *

*صياغة الأسئلة بهذا الشكل توصي بأن ثمة تناقضًا بين اختيار العقل واختيار العاطفة أو بأن الاختيار الكلاسيكي أو اختيار الأهل أو زواج الصالون كما يسمونه لا تدخل فيه العاطفة أو بأن الإنسان لا يصح أن يستخدم عقله، وهو يقرر الارتباط عاطفيا بزميلة العمل أو الدراسة أو الجيرة…. أو غيرها *

*والحقيقة أن الأمر غير ذلك… لأن طريقة الزواج ليست هي الحاسمة في كيفية الاختيار ولكن إدراك الشخص لكيفية الاختيار هو الذي يطوع أي طريقة كانت لما يريد هذا الشخص بحيث يحقق ما يريده في شريك حياته قدر الإمكان. *





*الطائر ذو الجناحين *


*العقل والعاطفة يجب أن يتزنا عند الاختيار توازنًا دقيقًا يجعلنا نشبه الزواج بالطائر ذي الجناحين جناح العقل وجناح العاطفة بحيث لا يحلق هذا الطائر إلا إذا كان الجناحان سليمين ومتوازنين لا يطغي أحدهما على الآخر… العاطفة حدها الأدنى -عند الاختيار- هو القبول وعدم النفور وتتدرج إلى الميل والرغبة في الارتباط وقد تصل إلى الحب المتبادل بين الطرفين… أما الاختيار بالعقل يعني تحقق التكافؤ بين الطرفين من الناحية النفسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والعلمية والشكلية والدينية.*





*كيفية الاختيار بالعقل *


*عند تحديد بنود التكافؤ لشريك الحياة يجب الانتباه إلى أن الشخص كامل الأوصاف غير موجود، وأن عليك تحديد أولوياتك، وترتبها حسب ما تحتاجه من شريك حياتك، فتحدد ما هي الأشياء التي تقبل التنازل عنها في بنود التكافؤ لحساب بنود أخرى، بمعنى إذا وضعت الشكل والجمال –مثلا- في أول القائمة فعليك أن تضع في اعتبارك أن ذلك قد يكون على حساب المستوى الاجتماعي والاقتصادي مثلا وهكذا . *

*إذا لم تحدد أولوياتك ستجد نفسك مع كل اختيار مطروح عليك ترى العيب أو الشيء الناقص في هذا الشريك وتضعه على قائمة أولوياتك؛ وبالتالي لن تستطيع الاختيار أبدًا؛ لأنك كل مرة ستجد العيب الذي تعلن به رفضك أو حيرتك في الاختيار؛ لأنه لن يوجد الشخص الكامل الذي تتحقق فيه كل الصفات التي تنشدها. *





*رتب أولوياتك *


*رتب بنود التكافؤ ترتيبًا تنازليًا حسب أولوياتك - والتي تختلف من شخص إلى آخر - وأعط لكل أولوية درجة تقديرية، ثم قم بتقييم كل صفة من صفات – الشريك أو الشريكة المرتقبة - وامنحها درجة، حتى تنتهي تمامًا من كل بنود التكافؤ التي حددتها مسبقا. يلي ذلك أن تقوم بنظرة شاملة بعد هذا الترتيب والتقييم بحيث تقيم الشخص ككل كوحدة واحدة وتحدد إن كان هذا الشريك المرتقب مناسبًا وإن كنت تستطيع التكيف مع عيوبه وسلبياته بحيث لا تنغص عليك حياتك أم لا. *

*في هذه المرحلة لا بد وأن تكون صادقا مع نفسك، فلا مجال للمجاملة في اختيار شريك الحياة لأنك ستتحمله طوال حياتك؛ فيجب أن تكون مدركًا تمامًا لما أنت مقدم عليه، وأن تتعامل مع الشخص كما هو عندما رأيته ولا تتوقع مبدئيًا أنه سيتغير سواء من حيث الشكل أو الطباع أو….إلخ. أنت الآن حر في اختيارك وبعد قليل أنت مسئول عن هذا الاختيار، ومتحمل لنتائجه.*





*شعورك بالقلق طبيعي *

*تبقى نقطتان صغيرتان يتعرض لهما من يقدم على الاختيار… وهي أن الكثير يشكو من أنه وهو مقدم على الاختيار لا يشعر بتلك الفرحة التي يراها أو رآها في عيون من سبقوه إلى هذا الأمر بل إنه يشعر بالخوف والقلق… هذا الشعور يجعله يخشى ألا يكون اختياره صحيحًا  ونقول ببساطة: إن هذا القلق طبيعي، ويشعر به كل المقبلين على هذه التجربة، ولكنهم لا يظهرونه ويخفونه وراء علامات السعادة. *

*ويكون سبب هذا القلق هو إحساس الإنسان أنه مقدم على خطوة كبيرة في حياته ويكون سؤاله الحائر - بالرغم من كل ما اتخذه من أسباب - هل فعلا قمت بالاختيار الصحيح؟ وهو شعور يزول بمجرد استمرار الفرد في إجراءات الارتباط وربما يعاوده القلق مع كل خطوة جديدة سواء وهو يتنقل من الخطوبة إلى العقد أو من العقد إلى الزفاف ثم يزول نهائيا مع بداية الحياة الزوجية واستقرارها… فلا داعيَ للقلق. *





*موقف الأهل من اختيارك*


*أما النقطة الثانية فهي موقف الأهل من الاختيار لذا يجب أن يسبق الإقدام على الاختيار حوار طويل مع الأهل؛ للتفاهم على أسسه حتى يقتنعوا بما أنت مقدم عليه حتى لا تفاجئهم باختيارك أو يفاجئوك برفضهم…. كما يجب الاستماع لرأيهم وعدم اعتبار كل خلاف مع وجهة نظرهم هو عدم فهم لك أو لمشاعرك، بل يجب أن تزن رأيهم بموضوعية وبهدوء… لأنه ربما بحكم خبرتهم يرون ما لا ترى… لا نقول بقبول كل ما يقولونه ولكننا لسنا مع رفض كل ما يعرضونه، واعلم أنهم إذا شعروا أنك تختار على أسس وتدرك ما أنت مقدم عليه فلن يقفوا ضدك. *





*في النهاية كن واضحًا في إجابتك عن تلك التساؤلات : لماذا تتزوج ؟ وماذا تريد من شريك حياتك ؟ و أعلم أن توكلك على الله ونيتك في الزواج هما العامل المساعد بعد اتخاذك للأسباب الموضوعية. العقل والعاطفة والتوكل على الله .. هذه هي معادلة الاختيار السهل الممتنع*. 



*ثانيا تعارف قبل الخطبة*


*ونعني به أن الخاطب عندما ينوي الزواج فإنه يبدأ بالبحث والسؤال عن شريكة حياته، ولهذا ينبغي أن فيمن يسأله الخاطب أن تتوفر فيه عده صفات حتى تكون المعلومات صحيحة وبالتالي يكون القرار صحيحاً ولذلك يجب أن تتوفر في ناقل المعلومات الصفات التالية: «العدل، الأمانة، العلاقة الطيبة، العشرة».*

*وتأتي هذه المرحلة بعد الموافقة المبدئية على الخطيب وهذه المرحلة هامة جداً حيث يعتمد عليها القرار على الموافقة النهائية وهنا سوف نطرح أسئلة يتمكن من خلالها كل من الخاطب والمخطوبة طرحهما على الطرف الآخر لتعرف على جوانب شخصيتهما كأحد الجوانب المساعدة وتشكل الإجابة الدقيقة على هذه الأسئلة 50% من الخطوبة الناجحة والـ 50% المتبقية تتم من خلال التحري كل منهما عن الآخر عن طريق الأهل وخلافة وهناك من هذه الأسئلة ماهو أساسي يختص بكلى الطرفين وهناك ماهو خاص فقط للمخطوبة وهناك ماهو خاص للخاطب وهناك أسئلة فردية ثانوية لكلاً منهما يفضل أن يتعرفا عليها.*

*الأسئلة الأساسية التي يجب أن يسألها كلى الطرفين للآخر وهي: *

*• ماهو تصورك عن مفهوم الزواج؟*
*• ماهدفك في الحياة وماهو طموحك المستقبلي؟ *
*• ماهي الصفات التي تأمل توافرها في شريك حياتك؟ *
*• هل تعاني من مشاكل صحية أو عيوب خلقيه؟*
*• هل من الضروري إنجاب الأطفال في السنة الأولى؟*
*• كيف هي علاقتك بوالديك وأهلك؟*
*• هل أنت إجتماعي؟ ماذا تعني لك الصداقة؟*
*• ماهي هواياتك وكيف تقضي وقت فراغك؟*
*• هل لديك نشاط خيري أو تطوعي؟ مامدى مساهمتك في المجتمع؟*
*• هل تحب السفر؟*
*• ماهي طبيعة عملك؟ وكم راتبك؟*
*• هل خطبت من قبل؟ *
*• ما الذي عجبك بي يدعوك للموافقة على الخطبة؟*
*• أين سنسكن بعد الزواج؟*
*• هل تعارض على وظيفتي؟*
*• حدثني عن شخصيتك؟*
*• ماذا تعني لك المرأة؟ وماذا يعني لك الرجل؟*
*• لو حصلت مشكله بيننا في المستقبل كيف تتم معالجة الأمور؟*




*ثالثا أخطاء يقع فيها المخطوبين*

*هناك بعض الأخطاء قد يقع فيها الخطيب أو الخطيبة قد يكون بقصد أو دون قصد وهنا أذكر أهمها:*


*1- كثرة التوقعات المستقبلية: إن أكبر مشكلة نفسية تواجهه المخطوبين هي إن في مرحلة الخطوبة أو ما قبلها يحلمون ويخططون ويبنون آمال ولكنهم بعد ذلك يصطدمون بالواقع وتحصل الصدمة وذلك بسبب عدم تمكنهما من التعرف على شخصيات بعضهما جيداً لذلك أشيد على أهمية الأسئلة السابقة فهي تمحي الغموض وتجعلكما على معرفة كبيرة ببعض.*



*2- التركيز على القشور وترك اللب من الأمور: وهناك بعض الفتيات عندما يتقدم إلى خطبتها شخص ما تهتم بالأمور السطحية ولا تسأل عن أهم الأمور الأساسية في حياتها المستقبلية.. كأن تسأل مثلاً هل توافق لو قلت لك أن تمر على صديقتي عندما نكون معزومين عن الصديقة الأخرى؟!*


*3- طول أو قصر فترة الخطوبة: يجب أن يتفقان على الفترة الزمنية التي سوف ستغرق فيها فترة الخطوبة فإن تطويل فترة الخطوبة بشكل يزيلان كل الحواجز بينهما أمر خاطئ.. وإن القصر الكثير في فترة الخطوبة كذلك أمر خاطئ.. فخطوبة شهر خاطئة وغير كافية ليتعرفا على طباع بعضهما وفي المقابل خطوبة سنتين كثيرة يدخل الملل إلى حياتهما وإلى نفسيهما ولا يبقى شيء للحياة الزوجية.. فالاعتدال أمر مطلوب.*

*4- عدم الجدية في الأمور: للأسف كثير من الفتيات يعتقدن إن الزواج كالنزهة فيهيأ لها إن الزواج هو مطاعم وهدايا ورفاهية فقط وتكون غارقة في الأحلام والأوهام وعندما تصطدم بالواقع تجد نفسها غير قادرة على تحمل المسئولية أو تجد صعوبة في الاستمرار.. وكذلك بالنسبة للرجل الذي يعيش وكأنه أعزب ولا يأخذ الأمر على محمل الجد فهو خطب بناء على إلحاح من أهله أو ليتباهى بخطيبته وهكذا يجد كل منهم في دوامة لا يعلمان كيف المخرج منها.. لذلك يجب أن ينتبهان على قدر ما يعطين ويكونان على قدر من المسئولية سيأخذن سعادة.*

*5- طريقة حل المشاكل: لا يوجد بيت وأسرة يخلوان من سوء التفاهم والخلافات ولو سارت وتيرة الحياة دون أي خلاف لشعرنا بالملل وتلاشت المشاعر تدريجياً من جراء الوقوع في روتين ممل.. ولكن الخلافات نستطيع تشبيهها ببهارات الحياة التي تضفي طعماً على الحياة يعقبها تفاهم ويعم الوئام مرة أخرى الحياة فيتجدد الحب وتكثر التجارب ولكن يجب علينا التعامل مع هذه المشاكل بشيء من الصبر والحكمة والوعي وترك العصبية والإصرار على الآراء فالمرونة جميله في مثل هذه المواقف فإذا شد الرجل يجب على المرأة أن ترخي والعكس صحيح.*

*6- اللامبالاة: إن عدم الاهتمام بمشاعر وطلبات وشخصية الطرف الآخر والتعامل معها بلا مبالاة ولا حسبان ولا اعتبار هو بداية لسقوط الحب في مشكلة لو لم تتدارك بالتفاهم ستذب المشاكل في العلاقة الزوجية خاصة وإن بطبع البنت تعشق الاهتمام والكلمات اللطيفة وأن يحسسها الرجل بأنوثتها في كل لحظة.. إذن الاهتمام أمر هام للغاية ومن وجهه نظري الشخصية إنه بداية لأسر القلوب بهالة من الحب الرائع تظهر ثماره كل يوم وتحت أي تصرف.*

*7- عدم الصدق والصراحة: كثير ما تحدث المجاملات في فترة الخطوبة فتظهر الفتاه أجمل ما عندها ويظهر الرجل أفضل ما يملك ويبدوان لبعضهما وكأنهما ملاكان ولكن بعد مده تنكشف الأقنعة وتظهر الحقائق وتذب المشاكل ويبدأ كل طرف يذكر الآخر بما قاله وبما وعد به.. أو أن يبهر الرجل بجمال البنت ويوافق على كل طلباتها وبعد الزواج تتغير الأمور.. أو أن تعجب الفتاه بمنصب أو ثروة الرجل فلا تسأل عن الأمور البقية فتوافق علية وتكتشف بعد الزواج أمور لا تحبها فيه.. فالصراحة ضرورية للسعادة الزوجية.*

*8- المبالغة في الطلبات: هذا البند خاص بالخطيبة فإن كثرة الطلبات أو أن تحملي خطيبك ما لا طاقة له عليه وقد يضطر أن يقترض مبالغ فقط لتلبية حاجياتك هذا الأمر يقلل من ارتياحه وسعادته فقد أثقلتي كاهله بالديون والمصاريف المتراكمة عليه فكيف سيكون سعيداً معك بالشكل المطلوب وهذا يؤثر على حياتكما المستقبلية لذلك أشيد على عدم المبالغة في الطلبات ولا تنسي المثل القائل مد رجليك على قد لحافك.*

*9- بعدين يتغير: إن الرضا على وضع شريك الحياة دون قناعة داخلية وعلى أساس إنه ربما يحدث تغير بعد الزواج أمر غير صحيح خاصة إذا كان الأمر يتعلق بشئون أساسية في الحياة كتلك التي فيها خدش للحياء العام أو القنا عات الدينية أو السلوكيات الغير منطقية.. فيجب على كل الطرفين الرضا عن الآخر بقناعة تامة أما تغير الأمور البسيطة والغير أساسية لقيام حياة زوجية سعيدة أمر مقبول.*

*10- قسمة ونصيب: بالتأكيد لا أحد يستطيع الاعتراض على القدر ولكن يجب علينا أن لا نضع القدر على إنه مسلمات بالنسبة لنا ونقف مكتوفي الأيدي بل يجب عرض الأسباب وأن نفكر بجدية في الأمور لكي نصل إلى نتائج إيجابية ونتجنب السلبيات ونتوكل على ربنا*



*رابعا فترة التطبيق الحاسمة*

*ها قد تمت الخطبة..لكل منكما خاتماً جديداً.. هوية من نوع جديد تعطي إحساساً عذباً للطرفين بأن «حياتي الآن مختلفة».. وهي بمثابة إعلان للملأ من نوع خاص: انظروا! إننا مخطوبان وسرعان ما سنعزز هذا الوفاق بالتزام آخر أكثر ديمومة من فترة الخطوبة وهو «الزواج».*

*ومع هذا لا يستطيع أي منكما إلا أن يعترف – على الأقل بينة وبين نفسه – بأن الأمور ليست مشرقة على الدوام وبأن فترة الخطوبة لا تعني بالضرورة وعوداً يومية بحياة تفيض حبا وهناء، فعلى هذا الأساس تدخل بعض المخاوف إلى نفوس المخطوبين من هل سوف يفي كل طرف بما قاله ووعد به أم لا؟!*

*فدعونا نتوقف قليلاً عند تلك الهواجس والمخاوف وكيف نتجنبها ونصل إلى بر الأمان..*

*هناك عدة أسئلة تسأل المخطوبة نفسها نتيجة القلق الذي قد يتسلل إلى نفسها ومن هذه الأسئلة هي:*

*1- هل أشعر بجاذبية خاصة إزاء الطرف الآخر؟*
*2- هل أشعر بمتعة من نوع ما حين أتحدث إلى خطيبي أو أسمع صوته؟*
*3- هل أثق به بحيث أرى من اللائق أن أبوح له بأشياء كثيرة دقيقة وحساسة في حياتي؟*
*4- هل أقبل به كما هو أم أرغب في تغييره؟*
*5- هل أستطيع أن أتسامح مع الأشياء التي أرفضها في شخصيته؟*
*6- هل يجب أن أطلعة على نقاط الضعف في شخصيتي؟*
*7- هل الخلافات التي تطرأ بيننا من حين لآخر هامشية بحيث يمكن غض النظر عنها أم أساسية قد تدمر علاقتنا؟*
*8- هل يمنحني وجودة في حياتي شعوراً بالراحة والاستقرار ورغبة في تكوين أسرة خاصة بي؟*
*9- هل أنا فخورة به أمام الناس؟*
*10- هل أحبه حقاً؟*
*:36_22_25:*

*طبعا في النهاية الموضوع واضح انة معمول للخطوبات اللي بنسميها صالنوات لكن اعتقد انه مهم لاي نوع ارتباط حتى لو كان بعد قصة حب*




منقول من مراجع لاطباء في علم النفس والاجتماع​


----------



## ميرنا (21 أكتوبر 2006)

*موضوع فوق الرائع يا رامى وكمان تعبت فيه جامد وميرسى بجد يا رامى*

*اما عن الموضوع انا قريته ومش لاقيه اى تعليق لانه روعه وشامل*


----------



## artamisss (21 أكتوبر 2006)

* ايه يابنى  ده  دى مدرسه وثائقيه  علشان الناس تتعلم 
المه بعد ده كله عارف ايه اللى هايحصل  هاتلاقى الناس بتقرا تقرا  وفى الاخر  ساعت القدر يعمى البصر هههههههههههه
*


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *موضوع فوق الرائع يا رامى وكمان تعبت فيه جامد وميرسى بجد يا رامى*
> 
> *اما عن الموضوع انا قريته ومش لاقيه اى تعليق لانه روعه وشامل*


 
اي خدمة ياميرنا انتي تؤمريني


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 أكتوبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * ايه يابنى ده دى مدرسه وثائقيه علشان الناس تتعلم *
> *المه بعد ده كله عارف ايه اللى هايحصل هاتلاقى الناس بتقرا تقرا وفى الاخر ساعت القدر يعمى البصر هههههههههههه*


 
هههههههههههههههههه
مش كلة ياديانا 
وبيعجبني فيكي النظرة التفاؤلية دي رهييييبة


----------



## free_adam (21 أكتوبر 2006)

*موضوع ممتاااااااااااز ممتااااااااااز ممتاااااااااااز *
*دة أقل ما يقال عنه  ....... بجد ألف شكر يا روميو*


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 أكتوبر 2006)

free_adam قال:


> *موضوع ممتاااااااااااز ممتااااااااااز ممتاااااااااااز *
> *دة أقل ما يقال عنه ....... بجد ألف شكر يا روميو*


 
ربنا يخليك ياادم الحر منور ياباشا والحمدلله انة عجبك


----------



## tina_tina (21 أكتوبر 2006)

الموضوع طبعا رائع جدا يارامى وده مش غريب عليك خالص
وطبعا مفيش كلام يتقال بعد كده خالص
بس انا عندى تعليق بسيط خالص وده بعد اذن حضرتك
وانا بشوف ان الزواج عبارة نهاية الوحدة وبداية ...... اى حاجة حلوة ممكن تشوفها
لان الزواج هى العطية الجميلة اللى ربنا بيديها للانسان فى حياته كلها وانه يجد نصه التانى اللى بيه يبتدىحياته بجد
لان رائع لمى الاقى الانسان اللى اقدر اوهبله نفسى بكل ما فيها وكمان ابقى مطمنة على نفسى معاه واكتر من كده ان اسمى اسم اولادنا عليه
وده الزواج بالنسبالى
واما عن الاختيار فانا عن نفسى واخده قرار ان لازم ولابد ان 
احب بعقلى وافكر بقلبى​وده بمعنى انى لازم فكر الاول هل الارتباط ده اللى ممكن اكمل بيه بقيه حياتى كلها بدون ندم على اى حاجة خالص وبعد كده عقلى يدى الامر السريع لقلبى وده لو كان قبولى لهذ الارتباط 
فمفيش اروع او اجمل من ان الانسان يكمل حياته مع نفسه( اى نصفه الاخر)
ولكن فى النهايه احييك على هذا الموضوع:big29:


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 أكتوبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> الموضوع طبعا رائع جدا يارامى وده مش غريب عليك خالص
> وطبعا مفيش كلام يتقال بعد كده خالص
> بس انا عندى تعليق بسيط خالص وده بعد اذن حضرتك
> وانا بشوف ان الزواج عبارة نهاية الوحدة وبداية ...... اى حاجة حلوة ممكن تشوفها
> ...


 
كلام  رائع ياتينا وممتاز احيكي علية بس برضة الموضوع اكتر لجواز الصالنوات لانك لو حبيتي مش هاتحتاجي تسالي الاسئلة دي 
وشكرا ليكي


----------



## tina_tina (21 أكتوبر 2006)

ما انا عارفة انك بتكلم عن هذا الزواج
ولكن انا حبيت اقول رأى فقط فى معنى الزواج
بس


----------



## bent_yaso3 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*برافو يارامى موضوع رائع*
*لأن جواز الصالونات بيبقى فيه قلق كبير جدا*
*خصوصا ان طريقه الزواج نفسها باسلوب الصالونات بتقتل حلم الطرفين الى كان موجود طول العمر*
*حلم قصه الحب الجميله الذى يتوجه الزواج*
*برافو يا رامى احييك*


----------



## sara_tota (22 أكتوبر 2006)

:big29: هايل:big29: 


:big29: رائع:big29: 


:big29: تحفه:big29: 




:kap: معنديش تعليق اكتر من كده:kap: 




ربنا يباركك:36_22_25:​


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 أكتوبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> ما انا عارفة انك بتكلم عن هذا الزواج
> ولكن انا حبيت اقول رأى فقط فى معنى الزواج
> بس


 
اووك ياتينا نورتيني وتشكري على مشاركتك


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 أكتوبر 2006)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> *برافو يارامى موضوع رائع*
> *لأن جواز الصالونات بيبقى فيه قلق كبير جدا*
> *خصوصا ان طريقه الزواج نفسها باسلوب الصالونات بتقتل حلم الطرفين الى كان موجود طول العمر*
> *حلم قصه الحب الجميله الذى يتوجه الزواج*
> *برافو يا رامى احييك*


 
بس ممكن يبقى فية قصة حب لان برضة التعارف بين الاحباب بيبدا بنظرو ومقابلة
عما عايزيين ندي امل برضة للناس اللي مش قدامها الا كدة 
اي نعم انا ضدة لان نجاحه صعب بس لو كلة بقى عندة الوعي والفكر الصحيح هايبقى امورة تمام
وشكرا يابنت يسوع وانا الصراحه بنتظر ارائك ومشاركتك في اي موضوع بكتبة 
وامبارح عضو من اللي معانا قالي على الشات قبل ماتنام الحق بص في المنتدى انا شايف بنت يسوع بتقراة ومستين ردها
شكرا ليكي ونورتيني


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 أكتوبر 2006)

sara_tota قال:


> :big29: هايل:big29:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ربنا يخليكي ياسارة الف الف الف شكر ليكي على الرد الرقيق دة وعلى الله تكوني قريتي الموضوع واستفدتي منة


----------



## girl_in_jesus (26 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوع جميل اوى يا رامى تحفه بجد

كلام كله سليم جدااااا  بجد فوق الروعه 

لان فعلا جواز الصالونات لازم يأخد وقت فى الاختيار الصحيح

لانى بحس ان كل واحد بيتظاهر مش بيبقي حقيقي 

وعلى فكره يا رامى الموضوع بيفيد كمان المرتبطين حب 

لانهم بأذن ربنا هيمروا بالاحساسيس دى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويوعدك ببنوته عسل كده


شكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## artamisss (26 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> مش كلة ياديانا
> وبيعجبني فيكي النظرة التفاؤلية دي رهييييبة



 هااااااااهاهاها   ايه رايك بقى بذمتك  فى تفاؤل زى بتاعى 

 بس انا بقولك يا رامى  اللى فعلا بيتعمل  يقعدوا  يدوروا على مرشدين  مشورة 
ويقعدوا مع ابونا  فلان  ويروحوا الدير لابونا  ترتان  وووووالخ وواخدينها كعب داير  وفى الاخر 
ياما  يكتشفوا عيوبهم   ومايكملوش  يا مايشوفوا   ويكملوا   علشان الوضع الاجتماعى 


يابنى الناس النهارده بتفك علشان ماجبش الفيديو  لالالا دى بقى قديم خليها علشان لكمبيوتر


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى يا رامى تحفه بجد
> 
> كلام كله سليم جدااااا بجد فوق الروعه
> 
> ...


 
ربنا يخليكي انا بموت في البنات الصغيريين يارب يسمع منك ياشيخة 
وشكرا ليكي يابسمة نورتيني


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أكتوبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> هااااااااهاهاها ايه رايك بقى بذمتك فى تفاؤل زى بتاعى
> 
> بس انا بقولك يا رامى اللى فعلا بيتعمل يقعدوا يدوروا على مرشدين مشورة
> ويقعدوا مع ابونا فلان ويروحوا الدير لابونا ترتان وووووالخ وواخدينها كعب داير وفى الاخر
> ...


 
طيب كويس اني موجود علشان يخشو يقرو مواضيعي :smil12:


----------



## Narmar (28 أكتوبر 2006)

الموضوع جميل جدا جدا واكثر من رائع بس طويل اوى.


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 أكتوبر 2006)

Narmar قال:


> الموضوع جميل جدا جدا واكثر من رائع بس طويل اوى.


 
معلشي يانمرمر لازم يكون طويل علشان مش يبقى ناقص حاجة 
وشكرا لمرورك نورتني


----------



## bent_yaso3 (30 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> بس ممكن يبقى فية قصة حب لان برضة التعارف بين الاحباب بيبدا بنظرو ومقابلة
> عما عايزيين ندي امل برضة للناس اللي مش قدامها الا كدة
> اي نعم انا ضدة لان نجاحه صعب بس لو كلة بقى عندة الوعي والفكر الصحيح هايبقى امورة تمام
> وشكرا يابنت يسوع وانا الصراحه بنتظر ارائك ومشاركتك في اي موضوع بكتبة
> ...



*مرسى يارامى على كلامك الحلو ده
انا الى بشكر ربنا على المنتدى الجميل ده الى عرفنى
على ناس حلوين ذى اعضاء المنتدى
بمشاركاتهم ومواضيعهم وافكارهم الهايله
الهنا يسوع يحفظنا فى محبته *


----------



## ramyghobrial (30 أكتوبر 2006)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> *مرسى يارامى على كلامك الحلو ده*
> *انا الى بشكر ربنا على المنتدى الجميل ده الى عرفنى*
> *على ناس حلوين ذى اعضاء المنتدى*
> *بمشاركاتهم ومواضيعهم وافكارهم الهايله*
> *الهنا يسوع يحفظنا فى محبته *


 
احنا اللي مبسوطين جدا بمعرفة انسانة وشخصية زيك


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*قبل شراء دبلة الخطوبه*

 مشاركه طويله بس اتمنى انها تعجبكم 
قبل شراء دبلة الخطوبة






الخطبة هي اتفاق بين شخصين تمهيداً للارتباط بالرباط
المقدس وهو الزواج. وهي فترة استعداد، واختبار للاثنين،
للتأكد من مشاعرهما والاستعداد لتأسيس بيت الزوجية.
وهي أيضاً فترة لاختبار وفهم النفس أكثر، والتعرف عليها.
ويجب أن يسأل كل من الطرفين نفسه هذه الأسئلة: 
هل شخصيتي تتفق مع هذا الإنسان الذي سأرتبط به؟ هل
يمكننا أن نؤسس زواجاً ناجحاً وبيتاً قوياً؟! هل دبلة
الخطبة التي أضعها في يدي، هي رمز للحب والاحترام اللذين
يجمعان بيننا، أم هي قيد يشل حريتي؟!
لماذا «الدبلة»؟
اختيرت الدبلة، وهي خاتم صغير مستدير، للرمز على
الارتباط. وأصل كلمة «دبلة» في اللغات الشرقية القديمة
هو «الدائرة» وذلــك لأن ليــس لهــا حــدود، أو بدايــة
ونهايــة، أيأن الخطيبين سيتحدان بالزواج، ولــن يكــون
لحبهمـا حــدود أو نهاية! 
حدود العلاقة بين الخطيبين:لكي تنجح الخطبة وتؤدي إلى الزواج، لابد أن يكون لها
حدود وإطار يحكمها، فقد تنجح وتؤدي إلى الزواج، وقد تفشل
فيذهب كل واحد إلى طريقه.
لذلك يجب أن تتصف العلاقة بالنقاء والطهارة والاحترام،
فالزواج لم يحدث بعد، رغم وجود الحب والتوافق بين
الاثنين، فيجب أن يصون كل واحد نفسه من الخطأ حتى يتمم
الله لهما ارتباطهما بالزواج المقدس العلني، وسط كل
الأهل والأصحاب.
من البداية:
- يجب أن يتسم كلامك مع مخطوبتك (خاطبك) بالصراحة
التامة. كما يجب أن يعرف كلاً منكما ظروف تربية الآخر
ونشأته وأسلوب حياته وطريقة تعامله مع الآخرين.
- لا تهمـل معرفــة هوايـــات الطــرف الآخر وإلى أي حد
يرتبط بها، ماذا يُحب، وماذا يكره، كيف يتخيل حياتكما
بعد الزواج، ما طموحاته لعمله ولحياتـــه ككل، مناقشة كل
الأمور المادية قبل وبعد الزواج، إنجاب الأطفال، تقسيم
المسئوليات بينكما، التعامل بين الأسرتين، والجيران
والأصدقاء... ولا تهمل أي سؤال يطرأ على ذهنك، بل يجب
مناقشة الطرف الآخر في كل الأمور في فترة الخطبة، حتى
تضمنا تأسيس بيت قوي مبني على الصخر وليس قصوراً على
الرمال!
- لا تترك أموراً جوهرية معلقة بلا حل، أو جواب، فمثلاً
يجب أن تعـــرف أن هنـــاك صفـــات جوهرية في كل شخص
تختلف عن الآخر، حتى مع وجود الحب، فالإنسان لا يمكن أن
يغير من طباعه وسماته الأساسيـــة التي نشـأ وتربــى
عليهــــا: فمثلاً: الأنانيــــة - البخــل المادي أو
العاطفـــي - قلة الكــــلام - الثرثــرة - التفاهة
والفراغ الذهني - سوء السمعة - عدم الوفاء، وإقامة
علاقات غرامية متعددة - ضعف الشخصية أمام الوالدين -
الكذب - العنف واستعمال ألفاظ نابية عند الغضب... وغيرها
من الطباع التي يصعب التعامل معها. فإذا كنت تكره هذه
الصفات وغيرها، وتأكدت من وجودها فيمن ارتبطت به،
فتأكــــد أنه لن يغــير مـــن هذه الصفــــات لأنهــــا
جزء من شخصيتــــه، نشأ وتربى عليها، ولن يستطيع
تغييرها!
- من الهام أن تكون العلاقة بين الأسرتين طيبة من
البداية وقائمة على الاحترام والصراحة، وأن تحترم كل
أسرة خصوصيات وأسلوب حياة الأسرة الأخرى منعاً للمشكلات
التي يمكن أن تؤثر على استقرار العروسين فيما بعد.
- فكرا بصورة عملية بشأن تأسيس بيتكما تبعاً للظروف
المتاحة، وابتعدا عن المقارنــات، وعــن الأحلام البعيدة
أو التي تُشعر الآخر بالعجز عن تلبيتها، فالحياة الزوجية
تحتاج للواقعية والتفاهم والتعاون بعيداً عن الأحلام
والوعود المستحيلة.
هل يمكنك أن تتنبأ بمستقبل زواجك؟!- نعم! فرغم أن المستقبل في يد الله وحده، إلا أنه يطلب
منا التفكير، وتقييم أفعالنا واختياراتنا قبل اتخاذ
القرار. وبالتأكيد يمكنك أن تُقيم شكل علاقتك وأسلوب
التعامل مع مخطوبتك (خاطبك) فإذا كانت خطبة ناجحة يسودها
التفاهم والحب والاحترام والتوافق في الظروف والمستوى
الثقافي والمعيشي، والبيئي، فمن الطبيعي أنه يمكن التنبؤ
بنسبة نجاح كبيرة جداً عند إتمام الزواج.
- من الهام أن يتأكد تماماً الخطيب أو الخطيبة من مشاعره
قبل تحديد موعد الزفاف، وألا يتسرع في اتخاذ قراره، ما
لم يكن واثقاً من حُسن اختياره، ومن مشاعر الآخر تجاهه،
وأن يعرف أن هناك اختلافات صغيرة في شخصية كل إنسان يمكن
التعايش معها، والتكيف عليها، مادامت لا تسبب المشكلات،
ومع العشرة والحب تكاد هذه الاختلافات تختفي وكأنها لم
تكن.
- من المهم أيضاً أن يشعر كل من الخطيبين بالاستقلال
النفسي عن الأسرة، ونعني هنا أن القرار بعد الزواج سيكون
بين الزوجين فقط، ويجــب أن يتعلـــم كل مــن الخطيب
والخطيبة، أن يفكر بنفسه لصالحه، وصالح الطرف الآخر، وأن
يتخذا قراراتهما معاً بعيداً عن تأثير الآخرين، منعاً
للمشكلات فيما بعد، وتدخل الأهل في حياة العروسين التي
قد تأتي بنتائج عكسية.
- إذا كان هناك شك في الحياة الماضية لخاطبك (مخطوبتك)
فيجب أن تتكلمي معه بصراحة في كل ما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع،
ولا تتسرعي باتخاذ قرار الزواج ما لم تكوني مطمئنة
تماماً من وفائه لكِ، وصدق كلامه، ومشاعره تجاهك
منقول من جروب إلهنا
جوزيف كمال:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## artamisss (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*  ردك حلو يا جيرل اوووووووووووووى  ونفسى اعمله موضوع لوحده  الحقيقه  بس مستنيه اخد راى  رامى  الحقيييييييييييقه 

هايل برافو *


----------



## جوليانا (4 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع ومدروس واتمنى من المقبلين على الزواج قراءة موضوعك :big29: 
تحياتي دكتور رامي:smil12:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 نوفمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> *  ردك حلو يا جيرل اوووووووووووووى  ونفسى اعمله موضوع لوحده  الحقيقه  بس مستنيه اخد راى  رامى  الحقيييييييييييقه
> 
> هايل برافو *



ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى دودو زى ما تحبوا بس انا قولت احطه هنا علشان الكلام فيه حلو ويبقي الكلام عن الخطوبه مع بعضه بس 
ومرسيي لذوقك 

سلام ونعمه


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*من غير كلام سوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري بجد اني متابعتش الموضوع دة*
*وشوفت مشاركة بسمة الرائعه جدا قبل شراء دبلة الخطوبة *
*ومش محتاجة رايي ياديانا انا بطلب من جيرل تحطة في موضوع جديد *


----------



## الغريب (12 ديسمبر 2006)

بصراحة يا ريمون الموضوع اكثرررررررررررررر من رائئئئئئئئئئئع 
وبيمس نقطة مهمة جدا فى حياة الشباب واما هذا الموضوع الرائع لااجد اى تعلبق ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## emad_fekry (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*Nice*

this subject
is very cool


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الغريب قال:


> بصراحة يا ريمون الموضوع اكثرررررررررررررر من رائئئئئئئئئئئع
> وبيمس نقطة مهمة جدا فى حياة الشباب واما هذا الموضوع الرائع لااجد اى تعلبق ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ماشيها رامي بقة :smil12: 

ربنا يخليك انا مبسوط انك قريتة واستفدت منة


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 ديسمبر 2006)

emad_fekry قال:


> this subject
> is very cool


 

ثاااااانكس 
ونورتني


----------



## سمسمة (18 يناير 2007)

الموضوع شيق جدا جدا ولذيذ ومفيد بس دى حاجات صعبة لو الاثنين بيحبوا بعض  انا اعلم ان الحب مش كل حاجة بس فى تجارب قبلينا اهلينا زمان بردوا فى مشاكل وتوترات فى العلاقة بس الموضوع مفيد للناس اللى تحب جواز الصالونات:smil13:


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 يناير 2007)

سمسمة قال:


> الموضوع شيق جدا جدا ولذيذ ومفيد بس دى حاجات صعبة لو الاثنين بيحبوا بعض انا اعلم ان الحب مش كل حاجة بس فى تجارب قبلينا اهلينا زمان بردوا فى مشاكل وتوترات فى العلاقة بس الموضوع مفيد للناس اللى تحب جواز الصالونات:smil13:


 
تمام ياسمسة لان الحب هايقصر الطريق دة اوي لانة هايبقى موضوح نقط كتير جدا 
شكرا ليكي نورتي الموضوع


----------



## adel baket (20 يناير 2007)

رامى الموضوع جميل جدا انت جبت كل النواحى
الرب يباركك :yaka:


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 يناير 2007)

nazeradel قال:


> رامى الموضوع جميل جدا انت جبت كل النواحى
> الرب يباركك :yaka:


 
ربنا يخليك يانازار وارجو انك تكون استفدت منه من كل النواعي
شكرا ليك


----------



## سمسمة (21 يناير 2007)

بجد الموضوع لذيذ وجميل وعيزين كدة على طول​


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 يناير 2007)

سمسمة قال:


> بجد الموضوع لذيذ وجميل وعيزين كدة على طول​


 
ربنا يخليكي ياسمسة 
نورتيي المنتدى
واتمنى اشوف مشاركاتك دايما


----------



## remoo (28 يناير 2007)

*موضوع ممتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاز واكثر من رائع  ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## remoo (28 يناير 2007)

*بس يا شباب مش نيجي بعد ما الزواج يحصل  فية مشاكل نقول ربنا ما وفقنيش 
*


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 يناير 2007)

اذاي ياعم ريمو وضح بقة ياعم الحج
خلينا نفتح المناقشة تاني


----------



## remoo (28 يناير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> اذاي ياعم ريمو وضح بقة ياعم الحج
> خلينا نفتح المناقشة تاني



*تفنكر يا صديقي الغالي ان كل زواج هو من ارادة اللة؟
انت حر فى كل اختياراتك 
وبعدين انت ابن ليسوع وهي بنت ليسوع  ولمل تيجي تصلي تقول ليسوع اعطيني بنت من بناتك ؟
ازاى ما كل البنات في الرب بناتة 
لكن مع العلم ان ممكن يسوع يرشدك الى الاختيار الصحيح 
اللي بيحصل يا شباب ان الواحد مننا يجي يصلى ويقول انا يا رب اختار فلانة وياريت يا رب توافق عليها مش صح 
وانا منتظر تعليقاتكم 
ريمووووووووو*


----------



## remoo (2 فبراير 2007)

يا شباب انا مش شايف تعليقاتكم علي رأيي واتمنى المشاركة 
لكي نتواصل


----------



## artamisss (2 فبراير 2007)

انا معاك يا ريمو  ان مش كل زيجه من ربنا  احنا بنطلب ربنا يدخل  لكن اولا  واخيرا بيبقى اختيار من الانسان  اصل مش معقوله انسان  وحش مثلا لما يجوز واحده كويسه  يبقى ده نصيب من ربنا 
والبنت  تقعد تندب حظها  وتقول  اراده ربنا 
لا اراده ربنا لينا دايما تخلينا فى الاحسن  وتتدينا الاحسن


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 فبراير 2007)

remoo قال:


> *تفنكر يا صديقي الغالي ان كل زواج هو من ارادة اللة؟*
> *انت حر فى كل اختياراتك *
> *وبعدين انت ابن ليسوع وهي بنت ليسوع ولمل تيجي تصلي تقول ليسوع اعطيني بنت من بناتك ؟*
> *ازاى ما كل البنات في الرب بناتة *
> ...


 
بتسافلك ياريمو اني مخدتش بالي من ردك
بجد اسف جدا
بس هاقولك حاجة
ربنا ادانا الحكمة والعقل اللي بنختار بيهم 
والمسيح ادانا العقل وعلمنا الاختيار الصح 
يعني لو واحد عمل خطية اكيد دي اختيارة مش اختيار ربنا


----------



## remoo (4 فبراير 2007)

اشكركم علي تعليقاتكم الجميلة 
والرب يبارك حياتكم 
ريموووووو


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 فبراير 2007)

remoo قال:


> اشكركم علي تعليقاتكم الجميلة
> والرب يبارك حياتكم
> ريموووووو


 
ماشي ياريمو بس كلامنا اية رايك فية مقتنع بية ؟؟


----------



## remoo (6 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ماشي ياريمو بس كلامنا اية رايك فية مقتنع بية ؟؟



*صديقي ارادة اللة هي خير ومحبة للجميع 
اللة يناديك بارشادات الروح القدس الحال فينا 
لكن من يسمع النداء ؟
انت حر في اختياراتك ولكن هل اختيارات من ارشادات اللة 
في الاول هل تستطيع ان تميز صوت اللة ؟
هل انت في علا قة حية مع رب المجد يسوع من خلالها تستطيع ان تعرف ما يريدة لك ؟
كل هذه اسألة ارجوا اولاً الاجابة عليها؟

*


----------



## artamisss (7 فبراير 2007)

[size="4" [size="4"]فعلا يا ريمو  عندك حق على حسب علاقاتك بربنا  وسماع صوتك لارادته  هاتعرف  ايه الصح  وايه اللى ربنا رايدهولك  لانه ببساطه ها يكون فى اطار  خطته  ليك علشان تكون  معاه  فى السما  فــ اى اختيار او قرار  تاخده لازم ربنا يكون معاك فيه  علشان مايبعدكش عن الهدف الرئيسى  للخطه بتاعته ليك][/size]


----------



## kamer14 (9 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليك


----------



## ابن العذراء (14 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جامد قوىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## سمسمة (14 فبراير 2007)

*الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة*

الموضوع فى قمة الروعة:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## merola (16 فبراير 2007)

لا بجد الموضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## †السريانيه† (22 فبراير 2007)

اولا انا بهنيك على الموضوع لانه جميل جدا 
وكل الاساسيات الي ذكرتها هي صحيحة
وانا اعجبت بلموضوع وبجد حستفاد منه اوي
شكرا ربنا يباركك يارامي​


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 فبراير 2007)

kamer14 قال:


> شكرا ليك


 
العفو حبيبي



> ابن العذراءموضوع جامد قوىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


 
ربنا يخليك وشكرا ليك 



> سمسمةالموضوع فى قمة الروعة:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:


 
شكرا ليكي 


> merolaلا بجد الموضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااااا


 
شكرا ميرولا على ردك


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 فبراير 2007)

السريانية قال:


> اولا انا بهنيك على الموضوع لانه جميل جدا ​
> وكل الاساسيات الي ذكرتها هي صحيحة
> وانا اعجبت بلموضوع وبجد حستفاد منه اوي
> 
> شكرا ربنا يباركك يارامي​


 
الحمدلله انك استفدتي منة اوي اوي وانا مبسوط جدا لكدة


----------



## bebosho (22 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جامد جدا يا رامى
شكرا ليك


----------



## الغريب (23 فبراير 2007)

*تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*

*عليكِ ان تكوني : 

قبل الزواج : 

1- خطيبة 
2- صديقة 
3- رفيقة 
4- حبيبة 
5- مخلصة 
6- وفية 
7- عفيفة 
8- شريفة 
9- صادقة 
10- خلوقة 
11- دلوعة 
12- غنوجة 
13- ولو ما عندك مشكلة يمشي الحال 


بعد الزواج ... 

14- زوجة 
15- حبيبة 
16- أم 
17- أخت 
18- عاملة 
19- مُدرسة 
20- طباخة درجة اولى 
21- مربية 
22- مدبرة منزل 
23- موجهة 
24- حاضنة 
25- ممرضة 
26- طبيبة عامة 
27- مهندسة ديكور 
28- محترفة (...) 
29- متخصصة طب اطفال 
30- متخصصة في علم تفسير مزاج الأزواج 
31- ذكية 
32- عطوفة 
33- حنونة 
34- صبورة 
35- يعتمد عليها 
36- مطيعة 
37- نظيفة 
38- جميلة 
39- جذابة 
40- نشيطة 
41- رياضية 
42- تثني على الرجولة دائماً 
43- أمينة 
44- غير متطلبة 
45- مقتصدة 
46- لبقة 
47- منصتة 
48- قليلة الحديث 
49- محدودة الصديقات 
50- كاتمة أسرار 
51 - تحبين ما يحب 
52 - تكرهين ما يكره 
53 - قليلة السؤال .. وقارءة أفكار في نفس الوقت 


بدون أن تنسي أن : 


54- أن يكون هندامك مرتب في كل لحظه حتى في لحظات النوم 
55- أن تثني على رجولتة بين لحظه وأخرى 
56- أن تثني على كرمه وتقولين ( الله يزيد رزقك) 
57- أن تكوني في أستقبالة عند الدخول وعند الخروج من المنزل 
58- أن تعدي وجبات الطعام في أوقاتها 
59- أن تستأذني عند الخروج وعند الدخول 
60- قليلة الطلعات 

وبنفس الوقت يجب عليك ايضاً أن : 

61 - تكوني على أهبة الأستعداد لأعداد مائدة لعشرين شخص في اي لحظه 

62- أن تجعلي المنزل مكان هدوء خلال عشر دقائق ولو أضطررتي لرش الأطفال بمبيد حشري 

63- أن تكوني أنتي وأطفالك السبعة على أهبة الإستعداد خلال دقيقتان في حال خطر على بالة بشكل مفاجأ طلعه لشمة هوا مع العائلة 

64- إذا تحبين يومك يعدي على خير.. لا تسألي وين رايح ومن وين جاي 

65- أن لا تطالبية بالذهاب الى السوق أو بيوم ترفية خاص بك شخصياً من دون الأولاد 



و شي ضروري جدا ومهم : 

66- عليك بعد عناء يوم طويل من عمل وطبخ ونفخ وتنظيف وتدريس وترفيه وتحميم وتنويم ( وكلة كوم وقصة ما قبل النوم كوم ) وأستقبال الضيوف والأهل والأقارب (هذا اذا ما كان عندك جارة لزقة )عليكي أن تكوني نشيطة مرحة دمك خفيف .. مبتسمة بكامل حيوتك 

والله يستر من أين ستهب الرياح .. هل ستكون شمالية مصحوبة بعواصف ورعود 

أم ستكون غربية باردة تلاطف نسماتها أحاسيسك وكأن يومك قد بدأ من هذة الحظة 

( من تجد نفسها قادره على تنفيذ التعليمات ترد على الموضوع*​


----------



## الغريب (23 فبراير 2007)

*تعليمات للراغبات بالزواج*

كيف يسعد الرجل المرأة:



على الرجل أن يكون





1. صديق 





2.رفيق
3. حبيب
4. أخ
5. أب
6. سيد
7. رئيس
8. كهربائي
9. نجار
10. سباك
11. ميكانيكي
12. مصمم ديكور
13. صاحب أسلوب 
14. طبيب نفسي
15. مبيد حشرات 
16.طبيب معالج
17. مستمع
18. مرتب
19. نظيف جدا
20. عاطفي
21. رياضي
22. دافئ 
23. يقظ ومتنبه 
24. أنيق
25. ذكي
26. مرح
27. مبدع
28. حساس
29. قوي
30. يتفهم
31. يتحمل
32. متعقل
33. طموح
34. قادر ومؤهل
35. شجاع
36. مصمم 
37. صادق
38. يعتمد عليه 
39. يمدحها بانتظام
40. يحب التسوق
41. محترم
42. غني جدا
43. لا يرفع ضغطها





44. لا ينظر لغيرها من البنات
J J J
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



كيف تسعد المرأة الرجل:











1. تتركه في حاله 




​


----------



## نانسى احمد (28 فبراير 2007)

موضوع رائع بجد ومهم جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا.


----------



## artamisss (5 مارس 2007)

ميرسى لمشاركتكم معانا  يا نانسى انتى والغريب  عاوزينكو تنورونا  بموضوعاتكم كمان


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2007)

الموضوع فعلا رائع جدا واكيد اخد منك مجهود كبير ربنا يبارك حياتك,,,,,,,,,,,,ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان,,,,,,,,,,,,,:ab8: :Flower: :16_14_21: [/COLOR]


----------



## الزعيم هيثم (7 مارس 2007)

يا زعيم  ramyghobrial 

عارف يا رامى 

يمكن الموضوع طويل لكن مش ممل وعجبنى جدا

شكرا على المجهود يا زعيم


----------



## الزعيم هيثم (7 مارس 2007)

*شكرا ليك يا زعيم على الموضوع*

يا زعيم  ramyghobrial 

عارف يا رامى 

يمكن الموضوع طويل لكن مش ممل وعجبنى جدا

شكرا على المجهود يا زعيم


----------



## artamisss (7 مارس 2007)

منور معانا يا هيثم 
بس معلش رجاء يعنى شيل ايملك ورقم موبايلك لو سمحت منعا لاى مشاكل 
من فضلك  دى قوانين المنتدى 

وعاوزين همتك معانا يا بطل فى الموضوعات


----------



## الزعيم هيثم (7 مارس 2007)

*اوك يا زعيم معلش 

أصلى بحب الدعايه لنفسى

مع انى مش مغرور 

حشيله حاضر*

*ايه رأيك يا زعيم

أنا شاطر وبسمع الكلام أدينى شلته يا زعيم*​


----------



## jojo_josiph (12 مارس 2007)

بجد موضوع روووووعة مرسى جدااا يارامى على المجهود العظيم دة​


----------



## mecho777 (18 مارس 2007)

موضوع فوق الرائع يا رامى وكمان تعبت فيه جامد وميرسى


----------



## محب للمسيح (19 مارس 2007)

موضوع رائع شكرا اخى الغالى


----------



## cobcob (24 مارس 2007)

*موضوع أكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع ​*
معلش ردى جاى متأخر بس انا ماكونتش قريت الموضوع قبل كده


----------



## محب للكل (26 مارس 2007)

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## minakahf (27 مارس 2007)

*مافييييييييييييش فايده*​


----------



## هانى سليم (28 مارس 2007)

سراحة الموضوع انا سجلتة بعد ازنك يار امى
  وكان عندى بعض الاستفسارات علية   ممكن ابعتهالك


----------



## ramyghobrial (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

اكيد ياهاني انا مستنيها


----------



## men@ elgm@l (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

موضوع فو ق الممتاز 

بس انا لسه مش مقبل على الخطوبه

بس ان شاء الله لما اجى اخطب

اكيد هبقى اخد رايك

:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## monlove (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

موضوع في منتهي الجمال ويمكن يكون السبب في توضيح بعض النقاط اللي مكنتش عارف اجابتها
بس انا كنت عايز اسال سوال؟
انا احاسيسي اليومين دول وخداني اني نفسي اتعرف وابتدي علاقة بس انا مش عارف اعمل اية ومش عارف اتعرف اذاي
ياريت يكون عندك الاجابة
وشكرا ليك يا رامي


----------



## ramyghobrial (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*



monlove قال:


> موضوع في منتهي الجمال ويمكن يكون السبب في توضيح بعض النقاط اللي مكنتش عارف اجابتها
> بس انا كنت عايز اسال سوال؟
> انا احاسيسي اليومين دول وخداني اني نفسي اتعرف وابتدي علاقة بس انا مش عارف اعمل اية ومش عارف اتعرف اذاي
> ياريت يكون عندك الاجابة
> وشكرا ليك يا رامي


 
بص يامينا اللي بيبقى عايز حاجة دايما ويلح انة عايزها مش بيعرف يوصلها او بيقع في الغلط لاني عايز حاجة وخلاص ومش بيهمة 
انا انصحك انك تعيش حياتك الاول 
وشوف اولهدف ليك في الدنيا اية لو انت طالب لسة يبقى هدفك اللي جاي انك تنجح وتتشتغل شغلانة كويسة علشان تبقى جاهز ومتظلمش حد معاك فياريت تقولي انت حالتك اية دلوقتي شغال ولا طالب ولا اية ؟؟


----------



## loveinya (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

بجد ربنا يباركك يا رامى الموضوع لو فيه تصويت للاكتر من ممتاز كنت اختارته​


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*



loveinya قال:


> بجد ربنا يباركك يا رامى الموضوع لو فيه تصويت للاكتر من ممتاز كنت اختارته​


 
ربنا يخليك يامينا الف شكر ياحبيبي والحمدلله ان الموضوع عجبك


----------



## marnono2021 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((*

الموضوع اكثر من رائع
وان من رأى ان الموضوع مش لجواز الصالونات فقط بل هو مفيد جدا للمخطوبين عن حب لان العقل مهم جدا فى مواضيع الرتباط لان اى طرف من الطرفين مهما كانت درجة الحب بينهم بيكون فى قلق كبير لان كل واحد بيتمنى تكون حياته الزوجية سعيدة ولو القلق ده مش موجود اكيد نسبة وجود العقل منعدمة ودة غلط من وجهة نظرى لان القلق سبب اكيد للسعى نحو حياه زوجية سعيدة . 
والموضوع جميل قوىىىىىىىىىىىىى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((*



marnono2021 قال:


> الموضوع اكثر من رائع
> وان من رأى ان الموضوع مش لجواز الصالونات فقط بل هو مفيد جدا للمخطوبين عن حب لان العقل مهم جدا فى مواضيع الرتباط لان اى طرف من الطرفين مهما كانت درجة الحب بينهم بيكون فى قلق كبير لان كل واحد بيتمنى تكون حياته الزوجية سعيدة ولو القلق ده مش موجود اكيد نسبة وجود العقل منعدمة ودة غلط من وجهة نظرى لان القلق سبب اكيد للسعى نحو حياه زوجية سعيدة .
> والموضوع جميل قوىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 
وطبعا انا عامل الموضوع لكلة بس الاكتر لجواز الصالونات 
وبشكرك على رايك وانا معاه مليون في المية


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

موضوع هايل اهنيك علية جدا ومتشكرين جدا جدا[Q-BIBLE]:new8:[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

موضوع تحفة اوي اوي


----------



## الكرمة (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

موضوع حلو كثير كثير وربنا يبارك حياتك كلامك حلو كثير وممتاز مبيسمحش لاي تعليق لان انت عزيزي تكلمت عن واقع وشكرا ليك مرة ثانية الف شكر ليك


----------



## capo (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

ازاى أعرف أن انا فعلا بحب الشخص ده . انا أقصد ان انا أعرف ازاى ان الشعور اللى جوايا ده حب ولا لأ ؟
أرجو الرد السريع من فضلكم  .  god bless u


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> موضوع هايل اهنيك علية جدا ومتشكرين جدا جدا[q-bible]:new8:[/q-bible]


 
الشكر ليك انت على ردك الجميل


----------



## micheal_jesus (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

شكرا على السماح لى بالمشاركة 
احب ان اضيف ان هذا الموضوع فى غاية الاهمية ويجب على الشخص ان يفكر جيدا قبل ان يتخذ خطوة هامة مثل الارتباط وشكرا


----------



## micheal_jesus (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

انا سعيد جدا على مشاركتى فى الموقع الهايل دة لانة فى مواضيع جدية ورائعة


----------



## marlen (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

ميرسى لمشاركة لى هو فعلا موضوع مهم جدا ويجب ان يزكر فى كل الاحيان


----------



## kalabalaa (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

والله ياعم رامى انت جميل اوى مواضيعك كلها جميلة ومفيدة فعلا و كمان كلام علمى ومش اى حاجة ...... بس ياريت نناقش حكاية فسخ الخطوبة يعنى لما نلاقى عيوب وانة مش هو دا الى كنت بتمناة اعمل اية مع العلم ان المجتمع بيرفض ان الخطوبة تتفسخ ولو بقى فية قصة حب من فترة ولا حاجة بيتقال ان احد الطرفين خاين وانانى مبيحبش الا نفسة يارايت نعرف اية الحل يعنى ف الحالات الى زى كدة:dntknw:


----------



## robert_nfs (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

*mawdo3 raw3aaaa w fooo2 el momtaaz ..god bless u*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

ممتاز جدا يا رامى بس فيه نقطة واحدة مهمة ومحورية هل لما اسأل الأسئلة دى او اتسألها الأجابة هتكون واضحة وشفافة ولا هيكون فيها تجميل لحقايق (مش هاقول كذب ) كل اللى انت كتبته فوق الرائع بيدل على انك انسان ناضج لكنك بتحب الصراحة وبتفترض ان كل الناس زيك ياريت تفكر لنا فى حل للموضوع ده لأنى بصراحة انا خايف جدا وما لاقيتش حل ربنا يعوضك ويزيدك من الحب اللى جواك


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ممتاز جدا يا رامى بس فيه نقطة واحدة مهمة ومحورية هل لما اسأل الأسئلة دى او اتسألها الأجابة هتكون واضحة وشفافة ولا هيكون فيها تجميل لحقايق (مش هاقول كذب ) كل اللى انت كتبته فوق الرائع بيدل على انك انسان ناضج لكنك بتحب الصراحة وبتفترض ان كل الناس زيك ياريت تفكر لنا فى حل للموضوع ده لأنى بصراحة انا خايف جدا وما لاقيتش حل ربنا يعوضك ويزيدك من الحب اللى جواك


 
بص يايوحنا من الاخر لو مش هاتثق في الطرف التاني يبقى اهم نقطة مش موجودة
اول ماتحس بالارتياح والثقة يبقى حطيت ايدك على اختيار صح
لكن حاسس بالشك وعدم الراحة يبقى لسة شوية محتاج وقت


----------



## www_waleedjo (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

رامي موضوعك هايل من الدرجه الاولى وشكلك تعبان عليه اتمنالك السعاده مثل ما اعطيتها لغيرك والى الامام الرب يباركك


----------



## noraa (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

مرسى يا رامى على الموضوع الجامد دة وبجد انت  تعقد يعنى انت  دلوقتى  هتخلى نسبة العنوسة عالية جدا  وناسى حاجة مهمة جدا جدا .... مراية الحب عامية ...


----------



## ramyghobrial (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*



noraa قال:


> مرسى يا رامى على الموضوع الجامد دة وبجد انت تعقد يعنى انت دلوقتى هتخلى نسبة العنوسة عالية جدا وناسى حاجة مهمة جدا جدا .... مراية الحب عامية ...


 
مين قالك ان مراية الحب عامية يا نورا؟؟؟


----------



## rimo_samir (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

*انت الأستاذ فى الحب (الكبير هو الكبير) ده موضوع كبير جدا كحجم و كان ممكن يتلخص فى النقاط المفيده و على العموم شكرا على تعبك فى الكتابة !!!! *


----------



## abrammax (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

* بجد موضوع جميل ومهم لكل شب وفتاة مقبل على الخطوبة
ونثلهم الف مبروك بردة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## god4maro (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

موضوع رائع جدا يارامى بس لازم الواحد يفكر بعقلة الاول قبل قلبة حتى لو فية حب لانة فى بعض الاحيان بيفشل مش شرط يكمل للنهاية مش كل الناس الى بتحب كملت حياتها مع الى ارتبطو بيهم فية كتير فشل بس اشكرك على الموضوع دة :66:


----------



## koka_jesus (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

الموضوع جميل اووووووووووووووووووووى اوووووووووووووى بجد مرسى اوى على المعلومات الجمدا دية مرسى اوى يا رامى ربنا معاك​


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

شكرا ليكم ياشباب على ارائكم دي

وبالنسبة للعضوة god4maro اللي فشلو مكنشو بيحبو بعض لانهم مامسكوش في بعض لغاية اخر نفس


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

*موضوع رائع ومهم جدا

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

موضوع رائع ومهم جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## بتول لرب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

شكرا يا رامى علشان  مجهودك الكبير


----------



## god4maro (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

لا يارامى انا اعرف ناس كانو متمسكين ببعض جدا وفاجاة طرف واحد بس الى بيتغير من ناحية التانى مش الاثنين علشان كدة بيفشل


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

اديكي قولتي يامارو فية طرف تاني اتخلى ومعدش متمسك


----------



## بحر روحاني (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

احب ان اضيف ان الاولويات في اختيار الولد للبنت يجب ان يكون كالتالي : 
:yahoo: ان يختار الولد البنت شكلا وموضوعا .
:yahoo: ان يختار الولد البنت موضوعا اكبر من شكلا ان كان البنت موضوعا رائعا . 
:yahoo: لا ينفع ان يختار الولد البنت شكلا فقط ......................


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

موضوع رائع وممتاز يارامى  وانتا  وخدة من كل الجوانب    ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك واذكرنى فى صثلتك سندباد


----------



## maria123 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

موضوع ممتاااااااااااز ممتااااااااااز ممتاااااااااااز 
بس ماعاد يلزمني يلا بستفاد منو لما جوز ابني او بنتي


----------



## god4maro (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

صح عندك حق رامى انا كدة فهمت قصدك ربنا يباركك


----------



## mer (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

شكرااااااااااا رامي الموضوع حلو كتيرررر بس الاشخاص الي بدو يطبقو الحياة والارتباط بهي الطريقة بتخيل صاروااشخاص  بدون مشاعر   بس مشان ما تزعل رح طبق الحكي والقواعد العامة بركي بتجيب نتيجة ربنا يستر وما يطير العريس :a82:


----------



## caro/كارو (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

موضوع جامد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا و صحيح مائة بالمائة


----------



## ibtisam (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

انا اول مرة اشترك فى المنتدى 
واحب اقل ان الموضوع جميل و بالاخص لوشاركت ربنا فى اختيارى وميكونش اختيار عاطفى فقط لان اللى فى ايد ربنا مضمون


----------



## maria123 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

موضوع ممتاااااااااااز 

موضوع ممتاااااااااااز


----------



## likelife (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

موضوع جميل جميل جميل


----------



## Ramy Eskander (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

:t32:كل الكلام ده كويس بس كل ده على إفتراض ان كل شاب هيتخرج هيلاقى شغل على طول وبمرتب كويس يفتح بيت


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

موضوع جميييييييييييييييل جدآ و مفيييييييييييييييييد جدآ جدآ

و عقبال كل اللى ماتجوزوش​


----------



## عزازيل (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

اسمحولى ادخل معاكم فى الحوار 

يا رامى الرب يبارك حياتك على الموضوع الجميل ده بس انا ليه تعليقات ممكن تستحملنى فيها 
1انا مش متزوج و اعتقد لسه بدرى بس فيه نقطه هامه اعنقد انها اهم النقاط الى اثرتها الدين لما ذا الدين هو اهم الامور ببساطه لان الزوج المتدين و المتعلق بالكنيسه زوج فيه 90% من الامور المهمه لكل اسره و لكل بنت المسيح فى قلبه يعنى كل شئ عنده سهل و ميسور كل الزيجات العقليه و القلبيه تتعرص للمشاكل و كل البيوت فيها من المشاكل الكثير الا البيوت المرتبطه بيسوع يعنى ببساطه قوى الدين و يسر الحال و السخصيه القويه و العاطفه و الحب مهمين جدا كما تفضلت و قلت هى دى صفات الزوج المبارك و الزواج الناجح

شكرا ليك


----------



## R_love_Y (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

برافوووووووووووووووووووو​_بس الاكيد ان الحب يدخل للقلب من دون اختيارات .........._


----------



## سامح إمام (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

الموضوع رائع ومفيد جدا للجنسين وفيهوضع النقط على الحروف


----------



## R_love_Y (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

:smi411:


----------



## R_love_Y (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

الموضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع​


----------



## مارو يحيى (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

ميريى جدا يا رامى موضوعك جامد جدا بس ياترى انت خاطب ولا متجوز ويا ترى فعلا بتطبق الكلام داء او طبقته لو خاطب


----------



## mero_engel (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

*انا بشكرك يا رامي علي الموضوع الهايل دا*
*ومش هقدر اضيف حاجه فوق اللي اخواتي قالوه*
*بس المهم انه سعتها الواحد يفكر صح ويبقي حاطط في باله الكلام اللي قولته*
*لانه في ناس كتير بتغلط رغم انها عارفه الصح وعارفه ايه اللي المفروض هتعمله*
*انا بشكرك تااني علي مجهودك الرائع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## bosybona2008 (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

بصراحة الموضوع رائع جداً   تشكرين على تعبكم 
الرب معكم


----------



## ناريمان (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

*الموضوع ممتاز جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا وانا مليش اى تعليق وبجد شكرا ليك*


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

موضوع جميل جدا يا مان ومفيد 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

*موضوع مهم جداً لكل الشباب*
*ميرسي ليك على تعبك*
*واسئلتو جميلة جداً*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## جهاد لبنان (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

موضوع احنا بامس الحاجه له 
شكرا اخي رامي


----------



## jesuslove1j (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

elmawdo3 fo2 elra2e3 ya rami  begad fe3lan rabna y3awadk


----------



## rosemary84 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل  داه​


----------



## LOVE22 (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

مشكور على الموضوع معنى لسه مش جربت انى اخطب او اتزوج لكن ما في مانع من العلم باشي اهو منكم نستفيد ام الجزاء الخاص با انى الواحد يخطار وحده يتزوجها انا شيف اعمل قرعه او اقولك اكتب اسمهم في ورقه وحدفها لفوق والى تقع في حجرى تبقاء من نصيبى والى تقع بره تبقاء بتاعت الى معدى في الشارع هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكور رامى


----------



## K A T Y (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

_*كلام جميل قوي يا رامي *_​ 
_*بجد تسلم ايديك وكلها نصايح مهمة قوي علشان نختار صح *_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## جومان (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

لله معاكو ومعانا امين​


----------



## فونتالولو (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

سلام رب المجد 
 بجد الموضوع مش قادره اقول عليه حلو هو اكتر بكتير من الحلاوه بجد مش قادره 
اوصف هو اد ايه جميل 
 ده يابني اجمل من الجميل بجد الشباب محتاجه لحاجات كتير زي دي 
 علشان يستفدو منها بجد انا بشكرك علي تعبك يااستاذ ( بوس) رامي 
 شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا 
عندي سوال ياريت تجوبني
( بعد ما ارود علي الاساله الاخيره دى يكون الخطوبه ماشيه تمام دا لو قولت( اه) لو قولت( لا) ؟)


----------



## فونتالولو (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

بجد انا  زعلانه اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى خالص هو فين رائي الي كتبته والرد عليا بجد نفسي اعرف الرد


----------



## shadyyy1 (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*



فونتالولو قال:


> بجد انا زعلانه اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى خالص هو فين رائي الي كتبته والرد عليا بجد نفسي اعرف الرد


 
انا بس عايز انك توضحلي اية سؤالك بالظبط


----------



## ديما رياض (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

مرحبا انا  عضوة جديدة بلموقع وانا  اسمي ديما رياض و حبيت اعلق عن الموضوع بانه اكثر من رايع بس حابة توضحنا  اكثير عن  المشاكل الي تصادف العلاقات قبل الخطوبة و المشاكل الي تنهي العلاقة و في اغلب الاحيان تكون من قبل الشاب  وشكرا


----------



## ديما رياض (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

انا قصدي  في علاقات تنشئ قبل الخطوبة وبطول فترات ليست بقليلة بس مبتنتهي بخطوبة تكون فاشلة  ولاسباب مجهولة اغلب الاحيان ودايما يكون فيها الشاب  هوا الي  يترك الطرف الاخر


----------



## امي العدره (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

ربنا يعوض تعبك خير يا رامي 
بس ياترى انت نفذت او هتنفذ الكلام الي كتبته​


----------



## mina_romyo (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

موضوع حلو وجامد وكمان مفيد ربنا يخليك انت بجد تستاهل الشكر


----------



## امي العدره (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

الموضوع ممتاز جدآ يارامي بس هل انت عرفت توفق بين العاطفه والعقل أرجو الرد


----------



## بهاء صالح (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل ده ​


----------



## بهاء صالح (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

انا احب اتعرف علي اصدقاء جدد كلموني علي الياهوو ده ​ 

يمنع وضع الايميلات
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
استفانوس

المنتدى مش للتعارف ياسيد بهاء ممكن تعمل سيرش على جوجل وتشوف منتديات تانيه غير هنا
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
رامي غبريال​


----------



## تونى 2010 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## حزين (12 يونيو 2008)

على فكرة موضوع الجواز اليومين دول بقى شبة مستحيل ,دة بسسب ظروف البلد اللى ذى الزفت وكمان ان البنات عايزين طلبات استحالة يقدر يحققها 99% من الشباب وكمان الشباب عايزين بنات حلوة ذى اللى بيطلعوا فى الدش  ودة هيخلى الزواج صعب جدا الايام دى.


----------



## lames_jesus (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

الموضوع حلو جدا "انا عن نفسى استمتعت جدا وهو فعلا فى غايه الاهميه


----------



## مورا مارون (26 يونيو 2008)

*فعلا موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااااااااا*

*ونسخت الاسئلة وحجربها*

*ربنا معاكي*

*تسلم ايديكي ولو الوقت متاخر في قراءة الموضوع*​


----------



## Mido_28 (5 يوليو 2008)

that realy perfect 100 % great  tnaks brother for that


----------



## Mido_28 (5 يوليو 2008)

]realy my brother that is 100 % Perfect realy great one ] 
                   thanks


----------



## MAIA (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

ميرسي اوي موضوع رائع جدا ومهم
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

هو طبعا الموضوع فى منتهى الروعة بس انا عمرى ما هتجوز 

جواز صالونات وبعدين الحب بيجى كدة من غير حتى ما يدق الباب​


----------



## Mido_28 (8 يوليو 2008)

انا مش بقول ان الحب يجي بعد الجواز  و لكن و ده راي راجل شرقي مثلي الراجل لازم يحترم البنت قبل ما يحبها و انا اعرف ان الظروف في مصر مش تسمح لاي شاب يكون قصه حب لان الظروف الماديه صعبه و الحقبقه زي الافلام ما بتقول ان دخل الفقر من الباب يهرب الحب من الشباك و انا اتمني اقابل بنت كويسه و احبها بس انا عارف ان ده صعب جدا 
                                                      ربنا معاكي


----------



## مارو جوجو (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح  ((الكل لازم يشوف الموضوع دة))*

مرسي يارامى على الموضوع الجميل دة الواحد بصراحة مش عارف يقولك اية بس انا هقول حاجة واحدة زى ما tina قالت ان لازم الواحد يحب بعقلة ويفكر بقلبة


----------



## love my jesus (15 يوليو 2008)

*بجد ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل دايه​*


----------



## dodi lover (25 يوليو 2008)

لا يوضع على هذا الموضوع الجميل



اقل من كلمة امتياز ولا غيرها


ميرسى يا روميوووو


----------



## mora mora (11 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع فوق الرائع بس تعليقى انلو اتنين بيحبوا بعض موش هيسالوا كل الاسئله دى دى لجواز الصالوانات فقط


----------



## ابانوب جمال (14 أغسطس 2008)

الموضوع جامد وممتاز انا بحييك على الموضوع ربنبمعاك​


----------



## viviane tarek (20 سبتمبر 2008)

اية يا عم الكلام الجامد دة 

دنتا ماخليت شئ أل ما كتبتة
بس يا عم انى 100%
واجمل شئ انك اعترفت فالأخر بانة كلام نظرى
بس فعلا" تسلم يديك عالموضوع الجامد دة
مممممممشششششششششكككككككووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## Tiger123 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك الموضوع جميل جدا ارجو من جميع الشباب والشابات ان يستفيدوا من هذا


----------



## ayman adwar (2 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع ممتاااااااااااز ممتااااااااااز ممتاااااااااااز
دة أقل ما يقال عنه ....... بجد ألف شكر يا روميو


----------



## pocy cat (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع بجد رائع بس انا فى سوال بيختلف الرد عليه كل ما اسال حد 
هو الجواز نصيب ولا لا وان كان لا ازاى ما ممكن واحد مش ف دماغه السفر ولا الجواز ويسافر ويتجوز والناس اللى من الشرق اللى ممكن يتجوزوا من الغرب ازاى ده ان مكانشى ارادة الله ارجو ان حد يرد على 
ميرسى


----------



## مراميرو F (6 أكتوبر 2008)

[*b]جميل جدا شكرا جدا للكتبة وربنا يعوضك*[/b]


----------



## pocy cat (7 أكتوبر 2008)

pocy cat قال:


> الموضوع بجد رائع بس انا فى سوال بيختلف الرد عليه كل ما اسال حد
> هو الجواز نصيب ولا لا وان كان لا ازاى ما ممكن واحد مش ف دماغه السفر ولا الجواز ويسافر ويتجوز والناس اللى من الشرق اللى ممكن يتجوزوا من الغرب ازاى ده ان مكانشى ارادة الله ارجو ان حد يرد على
> ميرسى



بليز يا روميو الرد ميرسى


----------



## ramyghobrial (8 أكتوبر 2008)

pocy cat قال:


> بليز يا روميو الرد ميرسى


 

بصي يابوسي كات 
مفيش حاجه بعيد عن ربنا 
ومفيش حاجه مش اسمها قسمه ونصيب
بس ماينفعش مثلا حد يتقدملي واقول اوافق ماعني مش طايقه واقول ده نصيبي 
لا 
ربنا خلقنا ومقلناش اننا نعبده 
لكن ادانا العقل اللي نختار بيه وبرضه ادانا روحه اللي تساعدنا 

ماينفعش ترتبطي بحد من غير عقلك ومن غير عاطفتك 
لانك هاتيجي يوم من الايام تقولي ياريت ماكان 
بس بجد النصيب مووووووووجود جدا والقسمه موجوده جدا
انا حبيبت وخطبت عن طريق ايد ربنا وايد ربنا دي  هي اللي عرفتني على شريكتي وحبيبتي 
بس كان العقل ليه اكبر دور في اختيارنا لبعض وخلانا نحط اساسيات حياتنا 
ارجو اني اكون قدرت اوضحلك يابوسي


----------



## pocy cat (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مفيش حاجه بعيد عن ربنا 
ومفيش حاجه مش اسمها قسمه ونصيب
بس ماينفعش مثلا حد يتقدملي واقول اوافق ماعني مش طايقه واقول ده نصيبي 

بس بجد النصيب مووووووووجود جدا والقسمه موجوده جدا


ميرسى جدا ع الرد بس هى ارادة الله هى اللى بتعمل ولا عقل الانسان على فكرة انت تقريبا زيي شويه تقول في قسمة ونصيب وشوية لا بدليل انك ف بداية الرد قلت لا وف النهاية قلت اكيد فى بس تقريبا اللى انا كونته من الاحداث والاراء ان القسمة والنصيب او زى ما بنقول مكتوبين لبعض "او ارادة الله"  هى موجودة ف الاشياء المصيرية للانسان ولا ايه رايك


----------



## ramyghobrial (10 أكتوبر 2008)

pocy cat قال:


> مفيش حاجه بعيد عن ربنا
> ومفيش حاجه مش اسمها قسمه ونصيب
> بس ماينفعش مثلا حد يتقدملي واقول اوافق ماعني مش طايقه واقول ده نصيبي
> 
> ...


 
*طيب وعقلك وقلبك ايه موقفه؟؟!!*
*هلى هايتهمش *
*لا طبعا لان اراداه الله هي اللي بتوجهه قلبك وعقلك *
*فلو كنتي قريبه من ربنا هاتلاقي الامور ماشيه لوحديها*


----------



## mes (10 أكتوبر 2008)

راااااااااااااااااااااائع راااااااااااااااااااائع رااااااااااااااااااااااائع يارامى 


بجد موضوع خرافه وجاااااااااااامد جدااااااااااا 


ميرسى جدا للموسوعه الهايله دى وميرسى جدا لتعبك علشان تفيدنا


----------



## iam_with_you (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسى جدا على موضوعك وبعدين اية كل دة يا عم دة انا بنت بفكرمتخطبش ولا اتجوز من كتر ما هو الموضوع كبير


----------



## sosofofo (24 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عايزة اسأل سؤال انا مخطوبة
في موقف حصل مع خطيبي وانا كان لي وجهة نظر غير وجهة نظره ( دي صح ودي صح ) مجرد اختلافات في وجهات النظر .
هو اتقبلها الحمدلله بس انا كنت عايزة اكون زي وجهة نظره بس انا مصممة على راي فهل ده غلط 
ولو كان لي وجهة نظر مش عاجبها عادي ولا لازم اريحه علطول علشان اكون الحبيبة المثالية
انا عايزة اريحه بس كمان لي ارائي فهل انا صح وعادي يعني لو حصل اي خلافات بيني  وبينه 
وهل شخصيتي القوية تكون وحشة معاه


----------



## ديما رياض (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مرحبا ياسوسو فوفو  هو المفروض  يحترم رايك الشخصي  و الافضل  تتفقو بيناتكن علئ  الاختيار الامثل و تدرسو الموضوع  من جميع الجوانب  و الجانب الصح تمشو فيه اذا كان رايو او رايك  لان انتو بعد الزواج راح تصيرو اثنينكم واحد وراح يكون القرار واحد  وجهة نضري  انا هذه  ان شاء الله  تستفادين منها


----------



## ابن المصلوب (30 أكتوبر 2008)

لكل واحد شخصيه منفرده لازم الطرف الاخر يحترمها ويتكيف معاه


----------



## marmar gerges (12 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع ومهم جدا


----------



## emad68610 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام لكم يا اخواتى انا عصام انا رائيى فى موضوع الجواز دة ان الواحد لازم ميبئاش متسرع فية وبالنسبالى انا  انا مصدء انة مفيش احسن من اختيار ربنا ليا وليكم وانتم كمان لازم تعرفو كدة انك تسيب الامر بيد الله لانة مفيش احسن من اختيار ربنا للانسان.


----------

